# A few bulls



## lifeisgood

I recieved an email today that had several pictures of a group of bulls crossing a highway 12 miles from Evanston. These were taken by an Uinta County Sheriff last Wednesday. I thought they were interesting and thought I would pass a few on. Sorry to Jones your pictures if you happen to be that Sheriff. It maybe too small to see but the green road sign says "Evanston 12"


----------



## NHS

Looks like we better restrict tags on that unit. The bull to cow ratio seems to be getting dangerously low.


----------



## stablebuck

sausage-fest


----------



## katorade

stablebuck said:


> sausage-fest


+1


----------



## captain

I may be wrong, but I would have to say that is several still shots of the same bull as he moved across the road and down the hill. If you looked at every still shot separately it would look just like a movie.


----------



## Bo0YaA

I was thinking the same thing, the bulls all appear to be the same size and configuration.


----------



## goofy elk

Those are Deseret land (CWMU) bulls.....


----------



## Bo0YaA

Were they herded into the photo by choppers dropping bags of flower?


----------



## Hellsangler69

They are real and can be a problem if they hang out by the road . I have heard that the DWR is feeding them now to keep them off the road there . Watch out for antelope too on the road


----------



## wyogoob

It's for real. The bulls bunched up more and more as the snow cover increased. They are now separate from the cows and calves. The DLL feeds them behind Red Hill.

It's always quite a spectacle every winter. The ranch tries to keep them away from all the gawkers on the highway because they are such a traffic hazard.


----------



## wyogoob

goofy elk said:


> Those are Deseret land (CWMU) bulls.....


The elk don't know that. If the snow gets deep they come over to WY to play.

We'll (WY) flip ya (UT) for them.


----------



## wyogoob

Bo0YaA said:


> Were they herded into the photo by choppers dropping bags of flower?


Flour maybe.


----------



## wyogoob

I got 21 pics in my email. I cleaned them up some and resized them. Here's 3 pics that show the elk crossing WY Rt 89 not far from the race track:


----------



## The Naturalist

If I remember right I believe DLL has a feeding program for the Elk?


----------



## wyogoob

The Naturalist said:


> If I remember right I believe DLL has a feeding program for the Elk?


Yes, a large feeding operation.


----------

